# The new Sony VTC 6



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

I'm surprised there isn't more discussion on the new Sony VTC6 Battery?

I'm not sure if they are just my newest batteries or they are just great batteries but so far these have been pretty impressive... I have them in my Minikin with Serpent Mini 25 single coil at 30 watts and the battery life is brilliant.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RichJB (11/9/16)

Mooch likes them and rates them at 19A, although I suppose some high-wattage mavens may be put off by the nominal 15A rating.

I guess the reason not many have commented is that local vendors aren't stocking them widely yet. Did you get yours overseas, Rob? Like you, I do a lot of my vaping around the 30W mark. So a 15A battery is fine for me, it'll handle my vaping style without breaking a sweat. That leaves the 3000mAh which is always handy.

Edit: oh wait, I'm guessing you got from Sir Vape. They seem to be the first vendor to have them in.


----------



## Spydro (11/9/16)

I actually have a bunch of Sony VTC6, VTC5A and Samsung Q30 batts sitting in my shopping cart at a trusted source. But I haven't made up my mind on them yet... which to buy. Already have a bunch of Samsung 25R's and LG HG2's and way too many TC mods. So I need more batts for all the TC mods and want to try something new. I need to pick one of these soon. Leaning to the VTC5A at present.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more discussion on the new Sony VTC6 Battery?
> 
> I'm not sure if they are just my newest batteries or they are just great batteries but so far these have been pretty impressive... I have them in my Minikin with Serpent Mini 25 single coil at 30 watts and the battery life is brilliant.
> View attachment 67153


Glad to hear @Rob Fisher Mine should ship on Monday. . I`ve noticed on my VTC5s that the capacity increased after 4 or so cycles. If it`s the same with these then the battery life should improve in the not so distant future.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stephen (11/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more discussion on the new Sony VTC6 Battery?
> 
> I'm not sure if they are just my newest batteries or they are just great batteries but so far these have been pretty impressive... I have them in my Minikin with Serpent Mini 25 single coil at 30 watts and the battery life is brilliant.
> View attachment 67153


Thanks for the heads up @Rob Fisher. As to why there not much chatter probably has a lot to do with you being one of the first in SA to get their hands on them (surprise surprise bud). I'll definately be giving these a go when I need to replace batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Mooch likes them and rates them at 19A, although I suppose some high-wattage mavens may be put off by the nominal 15A rating.
> 
> I guess the reason not many have commented is that local vendors aren't stocking them widely yet. Did you get yours overseas, Rob? Like you, I do a lot of my vaping around the 30W mark. So a 15A battery is fine for me, it'll handle my vaping style without breaking a sweat. That leaves the 3000mAh which is always handy.
> 
> Edit: oh wait, I'm guessing you got from Sir Vape. They seem to be the first vendor to have them in.



hi @RichJB ...sirvape has them in...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Mooch likes them and rates them at 19A, although I suppose some high-wattage mavens may be put off by the nominal 15A rating.
> 
> I guess the reason not many have commented is that local vendors aren't stocking them widely yet. Did you get yours overseas, Rob? Like you, I do a lot of my vaping around the 30W mark. So a 15A battery is fine for me, it'll handle my vaping style without breaking a sweat. That leaves the 3000mAh which is always handy.
> 
> Edit: oh wait, I'm guessing you got from Sir Vape. They seem to be the first vendor to have them in.



Yip spot on the vendor and my vape style... they certainly seem to be working for me...


----------

